# Powerstroke 6.0 Limp Mode



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

First time this has happened.

Flying up I5 8-85 mph hit the first part of the grades and went in to limp mode. Threw the wrench icon.

I know I have to put a scanner on it and see what codes it threw....but

all gauges indicated normal.

MAP sensor seems a likely candidate.

System reset and wrench icon disappeared.

162k miles, 12 years old....

maybe time for a new truck....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Where to start on a 6.0...Lol.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Where to start on a 6.0...Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


yea, i know. no other issues to date....

1 glow plug problem....

well the a/c committed suicide 2 years ago.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Egr valves are one of the biggest issues. 

Got get a new 6.7, pretty bad ass truck for a Ford. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Egr valves are one of the biggest issues.
> 
> Got get a new 6.7, pretty bad ass truck for a Ford.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


dam things start at 70k....:whistling

just ain't interested in paying that much & more for a truck...

ford salesman friend showed me one...$89k....

i asked who the f$$k is buying these for that money.....

third one he sold that month....:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My buddy just bought a new 350 CC long bed 4x4 SLX package for 54k out the door. 

You don't need a platinum. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Putting a scanner on it and reading the code is fine, but DO NOT clear the codes. You will delete a lot of information a tech may need. There are also two sides to a computer and they don't talk to each other and can hold different codes. Ford is famous for doing that.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm done with the new diesels, no more for me! If you buy one you need to trade or sell it when the warranty is up...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A regular old scanner doesn't tell you much about a powerstroke. There is an app specifically for powerstrokes. They'll pull up powestroke specific stuff you'd miss otherwise. Something like $20, plus cost of the elm unit.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

M.F Custom said:


> I'm done with the new diesels, no more for me! If you buy one you need to trade or sell it when the warranty is up...


Yeah, my next truck I might get one but I'm waiting for them to catch up on this emissions crap. I don't tow near the weight I used to and now with gassers the way they are you don't save a whole bunch on day-to-day gas mileage. My Titan XD gasser I get about 15 mpg unloaded, put a hefty payload in it or tow a few ton and it plummets. My Dodge Dually 6 speed I got 17-19 unloaded and about 15-16 towing 10k lbs.

If you're not towing often, it just doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

M.F Custom said:


> I'm done with the new diesels, no more for me! If you buy one you need to trade or sell it when the warranty is up...


Had a bad experience?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Inner10 said:


> Had a bad experience?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Me and everyone I know... I'm trying to talk my 23 year old son out of buying a diesel. the repair costs will kill you!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

These days, Cummins or Cat is the only way to go for diesel. 

And then do an emissions delete as soon as it is out of warranty. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> These days, Cummins or Cat is the only way to go for diesel.
> 
> And then do an emissions delete as soon as it is out of warranty.


6.7 psd has a pretty good track record since 2011. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I never had any issues with our 6.0 dually, 06 model 4x4 between 14k miles and 196k miles just changed oil. Guys used it as a work truck, i used it to haul dumpsters, 20 yard dump trailer, skid steer, mini ex, tractor ect... just changed oil and brakes. 

Then everything started to go to **** fast. Body was still great so I sold to a buddy for 6k who dropped a new motor in it. 

My BIL and a couple buddies have the new 6.7 and are getting over 18 mpg... I got 11 in the 6.0 and 12 or 13 in the old 7.3 but they were duallies. My lead guy has a Longhorn Dodge dually and is getting 16 and he's always pulling. My next truck I'm going to get a diesel again I guess and keep a few more years. At another 6 mpg I'll make up for the cost of the diesel. The 6.2 gas pulls better than any gas truck ive ever had but fuel economy sucks and i drive a lot


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I never had any issues with our 6.0 dually, 06 model 4x4 between 14k miles and 196k miles just changed oil. Guys used it as a work truck, i used it to haul dumpsters, 20 yard dump trailer, skid steer, mini ex, tractor ect... just changed oil and brakes.
> 
> Then everything started to go to **** fast. Body was still great so I sold to a buddy for 6k who dropped a new motor in it.
> 
> My BIL and a couple buddies have the new 6.7 and are getting over 18 mpg... I got 11 in the 6.0 and 12 or 13 in the old 7.3 but they were duallies. My lead guy has a Longhorn Dodge dually and is getting 16 and he's always pulling. My next truck I'm going to get a diesel again I guess and keep a few more years. At another 6 mpg I'll make up for the cost of the diesel. The 6.2 gas pulls better than any gas truck ive ever had but fuel economy sucks and i drive a lot


The thing that sucks going from diesel to gas though is when you know you are going to have a heavy load you think nothing of it in a diesel. I agree the gassers are much better than before but you can still feel the difference after being used to the diesel.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I bet trucks are cheaper here. Lots of people fly into Texas to buy trucks and drive back.

Xlt f 350 4x4 diesel can be had for 52k or so if you look.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My buddy just drove from Indiana to Huston for his new job and said he got 19mpg on the way down. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big time, but it depends on what you do everyday and how often you pull something that heavy. If you are Darcy and Hauling super heavy iron and going cross-country it's not even a contest, diesel dual wheel all day.

If you are a house builder who is hauling a skid steer or mini ex at the heaviest and other than that material and then driving with no load for 2/3 the time a gas F 250 is fine. When I hook on to a 20 yard dumpster and haul it for an hour one way it is not hurting that truck for the 2 years that I will drive it. Lol. But usually my job super takes them with a diesel

The fuel economy makes up the difference to me though at this point, you can keep the truck for 6 years put a couple hundred thousand miles on it and all whatever you want and get better fuel economy to make up the difference between the gas and diesel engine. I was not getting great gas mileage in my older diesels but I drive really hard. My mindset is if I hook onto something and want to pull it it better pull it or I'm going to break it and then trade it in. LOL


Deckhead said:


> The thing that sucks going from diesel to gas though is when you know you are going to have a heavy load you think nothing of it in a diesel. I agree the gassers are much better than before but you can still feel the difference after being used to the diesel.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I get 16 running 75 in the old 7.3. Do about 12 towing, well except for the last trip, but I may have been a little heavy at 31k combined... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If you get serious about buying you another sled holler at me and I'll give you my salesman's number. He sold me, my brother and my dad a truck, and my wife's car, and just sold a truck to my in-laws. He got me a unreal price on a Limited model Ford Explorer with all the bells and whistles. Several thousand cheaper than anything I have ever heard of and I had been looking online for more than a month. My buddy paid more for his XLT than I did for the Limited version with every Bell and whistle. 

He doesnt haggle except on trade ins, just sells at the cheapest price he can. TxElectrician has a Salesman like that also, both times I was trying to buy my truck though was Christmas and he was on vacation, my dad went up there and it was the same thing he was on vacation Thanksgiving week. I always buy my truck right around Christmas. Got lucky buying one truck from this guy and then just calling him and telling him what I wanted and he calls when he's got it.

You can fly in and I'll pick you up take yall to the dealership and buy you a steak, you and the misses can drive back to California in the new ride :thumbup:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> These days, Cummins or Cat is the only way to go for diesel.
> 
> And then do an emissions delete as soon as it is out of warranty. :thumbsup:


Yeah, not in Cali, at least in urban locations where diesel smogs are required every year. They can tell if the vehicle has been modified recently.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

M.F Custom said:


> Me and everyone I know... I'm trying to talk my 23 year old son out of buying a diesel. the repair costs will kill you!


What did ya have?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> If you get serious about buying you another sled holler at me and I'll give you my salesman's number. He sold me, my brother and my dad a truck, and my wife's car, and just sold a truck to my in-laws. He got me a unreal price on a Limited model Ford Explorer with all the bells and whistles. Several thousand cheaper than anything I have ever heard of and I had been looking online for more than a month. My buddy paid more for his XLT than I did for the Limited version with every Bell and whistle.
> 
> He doesnt haggle except on trade ins, just sells at the cheapest price he can. TxElectrician has a Salesman like that also, both times I was trying to buy my truck though was Christmas and he was on vacation, my dad went up there and it was the same thing he was on vacation Thanksgiving week. I always buy my truck right around Christmas. Got lucky buying one truck from this guy and then just calling him and telling him what I wanted and he calls when he's got it.
> 
> You can fly in and I'll pick you up take yall to the dealership and buy you a steak, you and the misses can drive back to California in the new ride :thumbup:


**** that. 

Make Griz buy you the steak:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> **** that.
> 
> Make Griz buy you the steak:laughing:


Oh I've got enough advice over the years to owe him a good steak or two.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Yeah, not in Cali, at least in urban locations where diesel smogs are required every year. They can tell if the vehicle has been modified recently.


Yep.

Fortunately, that hasn't hit here yet. 

Still a NoX exempt county for commercial, as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Oh I've got enough advice over the years to owe him a good steak or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'm sure. But, he only puts salt and pepper on his steaks... So ya know:whistling:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I'm sure. But, he only puts salt and pepper on his steaks... So ya know:whistling:laughing:


oh gawd....you think like my daughter in law....:whistling

take a perfectly good rib eye and "marinate" it in beer & A-1 sauce..:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> oh gawd....you think like my daughter in law....:whistling
> 
> take a perfectly good rib eye and "marinate" it in beer & A-1 sauce..:laughing:


No way. 

Salt and pepper only. We went through this.


----------

